# Layout Critique



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an area in my room for a 4X8 layout, no more unfortunately. I will be using HO scale because there is more availability between the automobiles and trains and they are easer to work with. I would like to get some feedback on the layout I designed on SCARM. My intentions are to have some switching and running of trains between the two ovals. Also, I would like to have a town in the middle because I am into scenery and buildings.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BUMP.


Looks good to me, but what do I know. hwell:
What kind of industry you going to add?








It looks like it is going to be hard to switch cars into the red arrow industry section?
The only way in is through the blue circled switch?
Be nice to add something somehow where the orange arrow is to get in there? 
Or maybe take out the red arrow industry section out and drop it down from the top black lines?
But add where the orange circle is another switch to get into the yard after the other is out?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

ED

I'm confused. Why do you think it would be difficult to switch
cars into that industry track? I agree he would
have to back into a yard track to do it tho. He has a 'run around' between
the crossings so that a loco can get in front of or behind any car.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Add a scenery divider down the middle of the layout (basically upper left to center right). This will break up your layout and prevent you from seeing both sides at once, which will add to the illusion that your trains go somewhere.

Also, that curved track for the passenger station will probably give you fits. Commercial platforms are straight, so when it's tangent in the middle, it won't be at the ends. Unless you are prepared to do some kit bashing, that is.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I did redo the sidings and the yard. I think it works better this way and gives me more area for the town in the middle. The yard will have its own entrance, which might make it easer for the engines. The sidings are in a better area now. i know I want one industry to be a lumber yard, I'm just not sure of any others.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The industry in the upper left corner will have to be a small one -- not a lot of room there for buildings -- they will be right against the loop track.

You might want to move the passenger station closer to the town -- so people do not have to cross the industrial area to reach the station. There are lots of prototype small towns where the station is at the edge of the town, adjacent to the business district.


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

The two turnouts next to the upper pond both form "S" curves in the divergent routes. This can result in derailments.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Turnouts look more realistic,if motors mounted below table*

Joe G, 
With all those turn out motors, you may want too consider to mount them vertically 
under the table. Regards,tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

From the track drawing I'm assuming you will be using Atlas turnouts.

You are going to have quite a panel to control your turnouts.

I would suggest two things that will give you a lot more
enjoyment when you do switching.

First, get, or build, a Capacitor Discharge Circuit. This is a small
simple device that charges up a capacitor (like a battery) and
when you push a turnout button it discharges and throws the
points. But then it dies, so you cannot burnout those delicate
turnout motors. It instantly recharges when you release the button.

Second, I would use a diode matrix to throw your turnouts in
your yards. You would have ONE button in each track on the
panel. When you push it, all points in the route you have
designed will throw at the same time. This will eliminate
most of the errors of turnout control. It also cuts down
on the number of buttons on your panel. The diodes are
almost literally a dime a dozen at Radio Shack.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> From the track drawing I'm assuming you will be using Atlas turnouts.
> 
> You are going to have quite a panel to control your turnouts.
> 
> ...


Don

I was thinking of having manual turnouts for the layout. Then in the future making them mechanical. 

Joe


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

*Update*








This is what I have come up with for my layout. It will be a freelance short line (class III) with my own road name JAGRR symbolizing the first letters of my family’s name. It will be a two-track layout with switches at the bottom. On the right side (South East) there will be two tunnels that are indicated with the color green, above them there will be structures and foliage. From bottom of the yard ladder to the top track I will first have the engine house (T1) that will house one engine. Above will be a track (T2) that can accommodate two engines. (T3) will be able to house 6 – 40’ cars. (T4) 7 – 40’ cars. (T5) 8 – 40’ cars and (T6) one reserve engine. Next will be the town, which will be a combination of scratch built structures and store bought structures. In the areas in the street that say parking there will be parallel parking and the squared off parking on the right side (south east) will be 45° parking. There will be a total of 34 vehicle parking spots. The passenger station will have a curved platform to accommodate the curvature of the tracks. On the (west) side of town (T7) will be the Sawmill/Gang track, which will accommodate 4 – 40’ cars. (T8) will be a MOW yard/steel yard with a 4 - 40’ car capacity. (T9) will be a Gas distribution plant that will accommodate 4 – 40’ cars, for a total of 33 cars to be able to be on the layout. To finish it off will be a pond with campers and fishers and a trestle elevated above the pond. Let me know what you think.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking good.

One suggestion: Extend the platform
of the passenger station so it is along
the straight section (in the park). You are not
going to be pleased with your passenger cars
stopped on a curve. They'll be hanging over
the inside of the curve.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> Looking good.
> 
> One suggestion: Extend the platform
> of the passenger station so it is along
> ...


Thanks Don, 

Thats a good idea. Ill add to that. 

Joe


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Don, 

I added the passenger platform and straightened out the yard for better ease at coupling cars.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Joe,

I understand Don's point. Unless you are running very old wooden cars, you need a platform on straight track for your passenger cars, and really one that's long enough for two cars. As you have laid it out, the dooors of your cars will be really far from the platform due to the curvature of the track. The best place for a passenger station is underwater -- where you have the pond right now. You might be able to squeeze one in just above and to the right of Central Gas. Your platform doesn't have to be right next to your station.Swap it with Merchant's row and use a pedestrian overpass.

Also, no sane zoning commission would allow a sawmill in that close proximity to a population center. OSHA would have a cow as well.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Joe,
> 
> I understand Don's point. Unless you are running very old wooden cars, you need a platform on straight track for your passenger cars, and really one that's long enough for two cars. As you have laid it out, the dooors of your cars will be really far from the platform due to the curvature of the track. The best place for a passenger station is underwater -- where you have the pond right now. You might be able to squeeze one in just above and to the right of Central Gas. Your platform doesn't have to be right next to your station.Swap it with Merchant's row and use a pedestrian overpass.
> 
> Also, no sane zoning commission would allow a sawmill in that close proximity to a population center. OSHA would have a cow as well.


Thanks for you input. Yes the saw mill is close but I have P&Z in my right pocket hahaha.


----------

